

Xbox controllers used in the military – life mimicking art? - harrybr
http://www.90percentofeverything.com/2010/01/21/xbox-controllers-used-in-the-millitary-life-mimicking-art/

======
tetha
Well, at first I thought 'What the ...'

Then I thought 'Well, it _is_ pretty cool'.

And then I realized this makes a ton of sense. Those controllers are very
mature and thus, precise and fault-tolerant (because a game needs precise
controls, as does a robot). And you get a lot of other benefits too, those
game industry developers worked on making them ergonomic, they are cheap, ...

wow. ingenious.

------
gte910h
We used them to control robots too. The reason why is 1> they're nice 2>
they're hardy, 3> their comm protocol is USB

